
The Autistic Kid Who’s More Intelligent Than Einstein - karlzt
http://www.disinfo.com/2011/03/the-autistic-kid-whos-more-intelligent-than-einstein/
======
yaely234
I've heard about him on the radio but I'm not sure as to what his full
capability/capacity is. Everyone talking about how much he knows, and how he
is attempting to expand Einstein's Theory of relativity, but I'd like to know
what exactly he is trying to expand. We'll have to see if he is more
intelligent than Einstein, he hasn't proven anything yet. Although, it is
amazing what he has taught himself, even just in this video which most people
learn only in college, if that.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2374578>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379419>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382850>

Several comments.

